# Slugs



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

What's the deal with shooting slugs? I've been hunting a weapons restriction area (huge bucks involved) and am using slugs for the first time. I test shot my Remington 870 12 ga. (26 in. barrel) first and found it consistently shooting left about 6 inches @30 yards and 8-10 inches at 50. This shotgun is equipped with a modified choke. I also shot my old Winchester Model 12 (full-time full choke, 30 in. barrel), and found it dead on at both ranges. What's the problem with the Remington? Is it the choke or something else?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Try a different brand/kind of slug out of the Remington. I have no problems with mine (about the same gun). Sometimes you just need a different combination. 
What were you shooting through them?


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

Regular ol' Remington slugs. Looked at the sabol (?) slugs but the guy at the sporting goods store told me they were for rifled barrels.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Different brand slugs will shoot different out of teh same gun. Try the Brenneke brand, I think that is what I used to shoot in my 1100.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Just like rifle rounds, different slugs will shoot different out of different guns. I have have good luck with the Brenneke also. If you are not into being pounded by recoil, also try the 2 3/4" slugs. Unlike when you use shells with BB's, the extra length is not such a great avantage. One of my uncles' lives in Southern Minnesota in a slug only area and swears by them. He has taken many deer (and alot of BIG deer) and swears by them. 2 years ago got a 160+", (I believe it was 167")

Buy a box of several of several brands of slugs, take a friend out and see which brand patterns best out of that gun. Also have the friend watch you for any shooting inconsistencies. If time and funds allow, have the friend shoot the same rounds from the same gun and compare results. Good Luck.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Where I live, We can only use slugs. Do you have a front and back sight on the shotgun, or just a bead on front. Some guns just shoot to the side of where the bead is, or I have seen some that shoot high or low. Not much you can do about that, except to remember to aim the way the gun shoots. 
The other thing that you can do, which I did for deer hunting is to be a scope to mount on the shotgun. Since you will not be shooting longe range with a shotgun and slugs, you don't need an expensive high power scope. The one I have on my shotgun is a 4 x 40 scope. That way you can adjust the scope to where that gun shoots.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you are into serious deer hunting and know your going to be hunting in a slug zone for many years. Go out and buy a Hastings fully rifled slug barrel with a cantelever scope mount. My dad has one for his 870 and with Sabot slugs they are tack drivers. 150 yd gun no problem. But you have to be careful with your shots with slugs. They just do not put deer down like a rifle will. I have a remington fully rifled barrel with the cantilever scope mount and it is also very accurate but the hastings seems to be better. The best part about the cantelever is that when you take off the barrel the scope stays mounted as one unit. Much easier to sight in the gun if you need to use it for other wingshooting.


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for all the great advice everyone. I've decided to buy a rifled barreled shotgun and mount one of my extra scopes on it. Interesting end to the season though. My wife nailed a nice 4x5 whitetail the last morning of the season with my old Winchester Model 12. She made a nice lung shot on him from 50 yards. He went down immediately. I was forced to watch helplessly that evening as a huge 6x6 walked in front of me at about 200 yards. He never came closer and I had no shot. Next year, he's mine!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I had to learn about slugs when I lived in WI. What people say about different brands is true. I purchased a screw in rifled tube for my 870 and a scope kit for the barrel vs the hastings or Rem rifled barrels because of accuracy.

I think the extra lenght of barrel added speed to the round which increased accuracy.

Point of impact drop was less out of this set up than with a shorter rifled barrel. Disadvantage was it did make the gun harder to handle in tight places or walking through thick cover.

Win standard sabots in the 2 3/4 shells performed best in my gun. 5 shot groups at 125 yards 3 in dia. The other brands where out to 6-9 in groups.

One other thing do not shoot the slugs with rifleing or fins on them through the rifled barrel they will tumble and not penetrate the animal. Sabots should be the only type to use.


----------

